# Finding a house!



## sarah82. (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi All

My husband should be starting work at the end of the month, he has been in Abu dhabi for 2 weeks. The company he will be working for has put him up in a hotel until the 29/09/12 while his visas and passes for work are being done.

We are planning to rent a villa in all reef. We originally were chatting with a lady from blah blah's (last oct as we were over on holiday) about renting a villa. After looking around they seem to be quiet expensive compare to other company's.

Does anyone have any good recommendation for a company?

Also does anyone have any experience on how long these things normally take eg: drawing up the contracts getting the funding from the work company's (hubby works for gasco)

I'm so eager to get things sorted as I'm 5 months pregnant and would hate to be stuck here having the baby. reggers: 


Any help would be much appreciated 


Thanks


----------



## SIexpat (Aug 5, 2013)

Did you find a house without help of middlemen?


----------

